# back up dinghy?



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Hi all,

The boat I just bought came with an Avon roll away dinghy. Not a bad dinghy, but I already have a RIB.
Do any of you cruisers carry a second or Back up dinghy? If not, I'll probably sell it.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## yourtruenorth1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey there,

I'm the other CSY in Channel Islands Harbor, and I wanted to congratulate you on your purchase, you bought an awesome boat that will carry you anywhere. 
There is a swap meet the 23rd in Peninsula marina parking lot if you want to sell roll up dinghy. We just carry a RIB Achilles on davits off arch for islands here, and goes on foredeck if we're heading further. We're sailing out tomorrow till Monday, but stop by next week if you can and we can talk boats.

Rigger Kim has my contact info.

Steve


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I have spares of lots of things like pumps, belts, hoses and thousands of stainless steal pieces/parts. No backup dinghy. That's pretty luxurious. 

I would sell it, if for no other reason, to get the storage space back.


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

A backup dinghy? It's technically known as "Swimming".


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

No NO NO do not sell the back up dinghy. If you end up cruising you will thank the day you kept it. His and her dinghy's are marriage savers. Just include a little 2hp outboard. Also having a dinghy tied to the back of the boat while you use the other on day trips away from the boat is good security as it looks as if someone is aboard.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

We carried one dinghy, and a sea kayak, plus a wind surfer. More than once the kayak was used to take someone to shore but I wouldn't really consider a second dinghy. They just take up too much space.


----------



## svjustus (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree with SimonV- having two dinghys is great!! We have a roll up with a 3.3 hp motor & a RIB with a 15 hp motor!! Great for when we want to do our own thing!! It gets a little claustiphobic to be with ANYONE 24/7!! 
PS- Congrats on your new boat!!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I can see the utility of having two dinghies as described above.. add a few kids into the mix and it makes more sense still. If you have the space to keep the stowed roll-up why not? Eventually a small kicker for it will be even better, and it can be a backup to the RIBs power. If you're off on an errand with the RIB, anyone left behind isn't necessarily boat (or beach) bound while you're away. Swimming may not always be an option.

We carry a 7.5' rollup (with a 3.5 o/b) essentially as a 'backup' to our two kayaks. The dinghy comes out of the bag mostly only if we have guests.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

I lost my dinghy in Marsh Harbour, Bahamas. It's a terrible sinking feeling that you get reaklizing you have no local transportation. Luckily we found ours soon after we discovered it was lost but it truly would have been a great relief if we had a back up. I agree with others who suggest you keep it.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

I like what Simon said.
I have a kayak as the 2nd. Also did have a malibu, but was recently sold


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I' fix'n to by one of those 16 foot Kaboats as a back up. Fit's in a bag in my aft laz. I can pull it out, pump it up and move some serious weight and people around.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Our "backup dinghy" is an inflatable kayak. Rather than having two dinghies - i.e., two things that do the same function, with the kayak we get the security & flexibility advantages of having a second "family car" but some different options for playing.


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Thank you for the great replies. I sold the dinghy at a boater's swap meet last weekend. Our back up dinghy will be a kayak and SUP paddleboard. 

Thanks again, Bill


----------



## robcan (Mar 14, 2011)

How about a small dinghy sailboat? Not just as backup but for the kids to sail around in an anchorage. Anyone have a recommendation on an easy/small sailboat to carry or tow? I'm about to buy a 45-48' boat and mostly Chesapeake with some Caribbean sailing in the forecast. Any insight appreciated, thanks.


----------

